# Wasp Delta Wing Review



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

The Delta Wing, probably the most underappreciated modern frame. I've decided to do a full review of this frame because it rightly deserves it and theres not much talk about it.

I'll be honest, I would have never bought this frame as it looks kind of unwieldy and not interesting enough. If it wasn't for RenegadeShooter and our trade, I would have never shot this, and I would be forever in the shadows regarding its excellent ergonomics, construction quality, tank-like durability and general comfort.

But first things first.

*Appearance/Looks*

When you first look at it, it certainly doesn't win any beauty contest. I've said countless times, that I cant shoot ugly, I cant shoot anything I don't consider stylish, no matter its effectiveness. I wouldn't shoot a magical frame that would be ugly, even if it allowed me a 100/100 on a matchstick head, and I wouldn't shoot it even for the duration of a competition. Loose in style, don't win ugly. Its stupid and childish, but that's the way it is for me, and that's why I never gave this frame a second look.

When I got it, I, reluctantly, decided to shoot it for giggles. What it slowly dawned on me, was that it is NOT ugly, it is just not a "normal" frame, but a modern, moulded, take on a natural slingshot. Yep, that's right, this a natural, made from the most durable polycarbonate, with additions to make it more comfortable and more accurate.

In lieu of this revelation I had, I never looked at it the same way. Now it is not ugly anymore, but a natural that found its way in the production line.

The excellent paint job, does help of course, as does its moulding, which is the best I've ever seen. Yes, this "natural" has the best moulding techniques behind it, and one has to hold one for a few seconds to appreciate it.

I am no expert, but I've held some moulded frames from great designers, but construction wise, nothing is as good as this.

*Ergonomics*

Aaaahhh, the ergonomics.

The ergonomics of the Delta Wing are of course much better than those of a natural, as thought has been put on every single detail of its design.

First of all, as you see in the pics, the fingers brave right on the fork tips, despite its great size, reducing torque to nil. The bracing pads are so well designed, that as you see, they allow the whole thumb to offer support, something that very few frames can allow, meaning that even the heaviest of bands are a joke for the frame holding hand.

The frame has a curve, it is not straight, and this combined with the other features it offers, really screams&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..straight wrist/point and shoot!

Its more comfortably held in a straighter manner than "normal" frames, and its specifically designed to accommodate that, reducing band torque even further.

Of course, there is not only one way to hold it, and in the pics I show some different ways. It is just my preference to point a bit when shooting.

The handle is a&#8230;&#8230;..trapezoid&#8230;&#8230;yes, not nicely rounded, but in my case, I didn't find this feature to reduce comfort and shootability in any way, exactly because the general shape and way of holding it, does not require a different handle. Most probably, a rounded handle would be a bad design feature in this frame.

Another huge plus, especially for newcomers to our hobby, is the way that the hand sits on the frame. As you see in the pics, while the bracing fingers are on top of the fork tips, the web of the hand, and the length of the fingers, follow the V shape of the frame closely, well away fro the ammo's path.

That means that it's a very safe frame to shoot, and although I don't get forkhits, a newcomer may well get one, so this feature will go a long way to ensure that no injury is sustained.

*Accuracy*

We all know that a frame doesn't shoot, we do, and as consequence, it is illogical to speak of "accurate" frames. Personally I am very very accurate with it, to the point of, probably, choosing it if I was ever going to compete. I say probably because I like many frames, and I shoot most of them at the same level of consistency, so it would be a hard battle indeed J

*Conclusions*

The Uniphoxx may be the best selling frame of Wasp, and rightly so, but if I was to recommend a frame to a newcomer, it would be the Delta Wing and not the Phoxx. That's because it is safer to shoot, and more durable. Also it can accommodate any hand size, while the Phoxx is bit on the small side of things.

Being only OTT is something I don't consider a drawback, as it is the same for a newcomer (it is the same for me too, I shoot both ttf and ott the same, with a very very tiny slight increase in consistency with ott)

So, this is it guys, I felt I had to do the Delta Wing justice, and it will be forever in my heart as one of the best frames I've ever shot!

Thank you for coping with me fellow shooters J


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I also like some of the overlooked features of this frame. The throat is heavily radiused which shrugs off fork hits like a champ. I have only ever had 3 fork hits (all simultaneously - 2 on my Torque followed by on on the wasp. The torque chipped the top corner nastily (managed to round off and smooth out) but thee Wasp didn't even mark. This approach is evident in many of Si's designs little subtle minimal machining thats extremely practical - its evident in the UniPhoxx more so than the Deltawing though.

I'm also not so keen on the aesthetics of this frame - the rough finger patches I think could have been done in another way and could have been way nicer looking (maybe grooves or something). The general design is nice enough though - a very different looking frame from the more common designs. Its obviously taken heavily from Mark Seljan's Vesa design - which is a stunning piece of work (like everything he touches really).

Shootability is amazing though. Just point and hit - its one frame that excels at target and I wouldn't hesitate using it for hunting either. There was a target version available where the tips had been machined off and a groove added - so was lower - but I don't think it would have added that much to the standard frame. Its surprising how it seems to hit the target repeatedly compared to some of my other frames.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Have you watched the video where Simon tests the durability of the Delta Wing? If you watch it, you will udnerstand why the fork hit didnt leave even a mark


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

It was before the video I think. The design is definitely strong - and made fork-hit safe. Not that I EVER get fork hits ;-P


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I tried one of these out at the tournament in Alabama last year. I initially had the same reaction as you: "that thing's ugly" but the more I shot it the more I liked it.
I agree that it holds and shoots more like a natural than most boardcuts, which is fine with me because I like naturals. 
I don't like it enough to spend money on it, but if I felt the need to have more than a few shooters, this would be on the list.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

M.J said:


> I tried one of these out at the tournament in Alabama last year. I initially had the same reaction as you: "that thing's ugly" but the more I shot it the more I liked it.
> I agree that it holds and shoots more like a natural than most boardcuts, which is fine with me because I like naturals.
> I don't like it enough to spend money on it, but if I felt the need to have more than a few shooters, this would be on the list.


Yep, I am also in a "less is more" mindset now. I've shot a few frames, and now the last 4-5 frames that remain in the stable, seem almost too many


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

The Delta Wing is a simplified version of my Vesa design. But the actual Delta Wing's birth was unexpected...

I was not promoting the Vesa too much, because the Mule was all the hype those times and even if the Vesa was made before the Mule, the two frames had similarities. I had no problem with that we both found the shape with Toddy in our own way.

Vesa is a version of the Vesalius natural slingshot, this is why MJ feels it as a natural . Proven point MJ!

Original Vesalius thread here.

Original Vesa thread here.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually good point. I found the mule to almost exactly mimic the Delta Wing. The dimentions and contact points are the same.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Tremoside said:


> The Delta Wing is a simplified version of my Vesa design. But the actual Delta Wing's birth was unexpected...
> 
> I was not promoting the Vesa too much, because the Mule was all the hype those times and even if the Vesa was made before the Mule, the two frames had similarities. I had no problem with that we both found the shape with Toddy in our own way.
> 
> ...


Come on Mark, I too mentioned that it feels like a natural!  
It's a design with many merits, it isn't going to leave the stable anytime soon ????


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I knew when I saw "review" & my friend "Skropi" it waa going to be an informative and fine read... but wow! Skropi! And Mattwalt... all I can do is want a Delta Wing... firsy all the name is a huge allusion to Star Wars novel for me... and then the frame looks so classical. 
Just wordless at this point...

This whole thread should be edited and sent to Adam at Slingshot World magazine. No joke.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks Pat! I hope the review will help some newcomers!


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Is there a Delta Wing Template available. Could even be used to make a Delta Wing Natural. Or cut out of aluminum or Stainless Steel, HDPE or plywood.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Tremoside said:


> The Delta Wing is a simplified version of my Vesa design. But the actual Delta Wing's birth was unexpected...
> 
> I was not promoting the Vesa too much, because the Mule was all the hype those times and even if the Vesa was made before the Mule, the two frames had similarities. I had no problem with that we both found the shape with Toddy in our own way.
> 
> ...


I guess it is just a matter of timing as to who puts a design out there as to which catches on. That Vera or Vesalius have the DW beat in appearance. If it were reintroduced there would be forum members calling it a clone.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome review skropi! I am even more excited at getting mine!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome review skropi! I am even more excited at getting mine!


Thanks Covert5! Keep in mind that this frame is more comfortable when pointed, even slightly, at the target. It's more effective that way too 
The only thing I would change, would be to add 1cm outer fork width, but this is nitpicking, and a highly individualistic preference


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Copy that Skropi, I will point it out toward the target! Thanks bro!


----------



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

Can you give link of simon testing video ..



skropi said:


> Have you watched the video where Simon tests the durability of the Delta Wing? If you watch it, you will udnerstand why the fork hit didnt leave even a mark


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Alvaro's video is pretty good.

The DW is a nice shooting frame.


----------

